# Trouble Feeding Ghost Shrimp



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I am having an issue feeding my ghost shrimp in my aquarium. The fish in the aquarium eat the algae rounds before the shrimp can eat enough of it causing the shrimp to starve. Some advice on how to properly deal with this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You could feed the shrimp after the lights are off in the tank.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

What else do you feed this tank? Are you sure they're starving? Shrimp will eat leftover flake food also, and ghost shrimp are generally not shy about getting what they need. As suggested, toss a little something in the tank at night.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

SueD said:


> What else do you feed this tank? Are you sure they're starving? Shrimp will eat leftover flake food also, and ghost shrimp are generally not shy about getting what they need. As suggested, toss a little something in the tank at night.


They eat the regular food also such as flakes or frozen food. They know when feeding time is. The smart ones eat the unwanted snails I have in my tank which is why I love them so much. Though even with that, I often see them with empty stomachs so they are not eating, or not eating enough. Every 4 or 5 months I have to restock their population it seems. I keep around 10-15 in my 50 gallon.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's relatively long fore ghost shrimp. These creatures are scavengers omnivores the eat any thing from some algae to dead fish and anything in between , they spend there days and nights picking itty bitty left over detrite's. 
What type of fish do you keep , some fish eat them , and when they molt there vulnerable and IMO I think maybe it makes there scents stronger. I have a few fish that only eat them rite after a molt , I go buy ghosters about every 6 weeks they are cheap 4$ a month to keep the fish Happy and I enjoy seeing them .
I was told from a breeder that usually only about 10% or less is out in sight , the rest are hiding , so may be that your just not seeing them. My tanks are planted and I won't see any for a week then one day there all out .
If your really conscerned about it maybe feed before bed , get it dark for a bit to put the fish to bed then feed.
Good luck with the ghosters ..


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Today I restocked my ghost shrimp population after their numbers dwindled to next to no sightings. I like them because not only do they eat my unwanted snails, but they add that sense of a more diverse ecosystem in the aquarium. In the past I have tried the night feeding thing, but I think the fish caught on and ate the algae rounds before the shrimp had a chance. The reason I say this is because their stomachs appear empty. When they do eat, I can see that there is stuff in their stomachs.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

There stomachs are up near their "head", and besides ghosts eat EVERYTHING. Mine were only in a tank with guppies but, they would swim up and grab flakes off the surface of the water if they had too.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

They do swim and grab food floating around, though it is not enough to sustain their population it seems.


----------

